# Sony SLT a99 II Review by DPReview



## xps (Feb 13, 2017)

They posted their review of the Sony SLT a99 II.

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-slt-a99-ii

Interesting conclusion. 
Let us see, how far the next gen of the MLS system moves upward. And how Canon will compeed...


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. 

And while Sony is always able to shine on the data sheet (eg. 12 fps @ 42 MPx) these interesting statements once again show the reality:

[quote author=DPReview]
•AF subject tracking cannot follow intended subjects reliably, which should've been the #1 benefit of SLT
•Overwhelming menus with a lack of a customizable page
[/quote]

If I need 12 fps to get just some sharp but not the ones where the timing is perfect, I don't need so much fps.
And if the user interface is "_overwhelming_" I will not be able to adapt my high speed tool to the situation in time. 
It seems that the Canon and Nikon fps guns weren't inspiring enough to Sony's development department.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 14, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> And while Sony is always able to shine on the data sheet (eg. 12 fps @ 42 MPx) these interesting statements once again show the reality:
> 
> ...



If I need 12 fps to get just some sharp but not the ones where the timing is perfect, I don't need so much fps.
And if the user interface is "_overwhelming_" I will not be able to adapt my high speed tool to the situation in time. 
It seems that the Canon and Nikon fps guns weren't inspiring enough to Sony's development department.
[/quote]

I had the original A99 which offers a similar Dual AF (PDAF + OSPDAF). And even with the newly released (in 2013) 50 1.4 ZA it couldn't use the OSPDAF for precise focusing (i.e. I had to micro-adjust the lens for the regular PDAF). So it's kind of hard to understand what's the point... The a99-2 does look great on paper indeed, and for most DPR readers that's all that matters (they don't read fine prints also  ). As far as I understand the 12 fps mode is not for "live" tracking (slideshow in the viewfinder), but they still say it's a 12 fps machine.


----------

